# Training with Georges St Pierre, James Zikic,Roger Gracie & team Rough house boys...



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Did some training this week with Roger Gracie for his up and coming fight in Strikeforce against Trevor Prangley. Roger is looking scary. It was amazing to meet and train with my idol George St Pierre. Also Alex Reid trained, what a down to earth guy. Forget all the bollocks you read, Alex is a tidy bloke. He was with Joe Calzaghe, Joe brought his son down and he did some one to one with GSP. Some other UFC fighters trained, Andre Winner & Ross Pearson. Also pro fighter James Zikic and some lads from Team Rough House. Great training!


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

I hate you from the bottom of my heart, too much jealousy.. Roger is my idol, best Jiu-Jitsu practitioner currently competing!

Damm man you lucky guy!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Ha ha, cheers bud. He is also a really nice humble guy.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

lucky sod lol


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

It was only the other day I was reading about GSP training with Roger on Sherdog, weird that you post here that you were training too..


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

He is very humble, looks about 90kg at the moment. I had a great chat with him about training as he was climbing up and down a rope lol. He does a lot of plyometrics, gymnastics, olympic lifting etc. He's really easy to talk to, I thought I was going to faint when I first went in to the changing room ha ha.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Your lucky mate


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Good stuff mate and fair play to you 

I see Judo Jim was also at the session?


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Wish I never opened this thread now lol. No, fair play mate wish it was me.


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Seen these pictures on cagewarrios the other day.Victor estima was there also.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

heavy namedropper. nice one mate. big joe calzaghe and alex reid do seem pretty sound guys.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Jimmy Wallhead is a great humble guy, looking forward to his next fight. It was great training with amazing people, Joe Calzaghe is such a humble bloke.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

awesome stuff gsp and ross and the others wow must have been amazing


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yeah great experiencemate

Yeah it was a fantastic session. Ross is a beast, nice guy with it!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

fairplay to you Chris! Are you getting into MMA now or was it a weights session?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Much appreciated mate, I have always had a passion for martial arts. I started Wado-ryu karate very young and mixed it with boxing later on. I train judo, kickboxing and bjj at the moment. I have the Welsh judo championships in march, mma could be an option. Enjoyed shootfighting at Rogers but I will always lift weights aswel. We did take downs, sparring with 16 ounce gloves & wrestling. A few of the other lads did some bjj. Roger Gracie is out of this world, look up his fight with Kevin Randleman!!


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

My dad was taking the **** out of Alex reid saying hed kick his ****, i showed him a few fights on you tube he changed hid mind, he said "oh right i didnt realise hed been fightin a long time hes got a gud chin him ant he, fair play to him" to be fair to pops he is gettin on a bit now.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I think a lot of people are like that with him. He has the heart of a lion. He just keeps going, managed to have a decent sit down and chat with him. Alex is a decent humble bloke considering the media **** storm he has to live with. He will stop and talk to just baout anyone as long as they are respectful. He seems to take the media whirlwind in his stride, he's bit of a character and I speak as I find. Tidy guy


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

thats awesome pal, thanks for sharing


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

No probs bud. Great day of training with some incredible athletes. It was interesting what GSP had to say on training.


----------



## mikeymo (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow Lagarto Lucio Rodrigues was there too, he always comes up to sheffield too and trains/teaches


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Lucio is a beast mate, great guy with it  Do you train bjj mate??


----------



## mikeymo (Jul 7, 2007)

yeh he is, hes awesome very inspiring after fighting off cancer too, yeh iv always been in anything physical, boxed since i was 16, then started bit of powerlifting later on but always had soft sort for anything conbat related...yep i do a bit of bjj and grappling not as much as id like tho, do muay thai alot tho...the thing what i like about bjj is u dont have to be the biggest strongest fastest guy there its all about technique positioning and alot of thinking its awesome.....how long u been training in bjj for?? im jelous of you meeting all those legends mate lol


----------

